# Esquemas de modulacion AM



## chono777 (Feb 28, 2009)

bueno gente soy nuevo en el foro y estoy estudiando electronica asi que espero que comprendan que apenas soy un pollito en este campo no se mucho... espero que puedan ayudarme: 
la pregunta es, cuales son los diferentes esquemas de modulacion AM, bueno si me pueden ayudar se los agradesco en si es para un trabajo de la u y la pregunta total dice asi: 

Costruya una tabla comparativa que muestre ventajas y desventajas de todos los diferentes esquemas de modulacion AM, comente aspectos de transmision y recepcion para cada uno de los casos

si me pueden ayudar gracias de antemano, tampoco pido que hagan la tarea por mi seria un descaro pero ayudenme en lo mas que puedan y muchas gracias...


----------



## thaednevol (Feb 28, 2009)

Si puede, léase el Sistemas electrónicos de Comunicaciones, de Roy Blake, creo que hay están...Aun así, puede buscar single side band y double side band con y sin portadora. Lo que pasa es que no tengo el libro, pero si sigue el hilo te ayudo, ok?
ciao


----------

